# HELP!! Problèmes avec imac écran bleu apparait et disparait



## Ketchoupy (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un imac G5 PPC 1.9 GHz avec 1,5 Go de mémoire et système Tiger 10.4.11. Je ne l'ai pas fait évoluer depuis un moment en terme de système, celui-ci me convenant. 

J'ai cet ordi depuis 4 ans, aucun problèmes jusqu'à maintenant. Régulièrement, une fois démarrée et session ouverte, il se bloque: souris figée puis écran bleu qui apparait. Au bout de quelques secondes à quelques minutes, l'écran redevient normal et l'ordi continue de fonctionner normalement.:mouais: Il peut me répéter cela plusieurs fois en quelques minutes.

Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui lui arrive. J'ai libéré de la mémoire sur le disque pensant qu'il ramait de ce côté là (il restait 300 Mo de libre, maintenant 60 Go) mais ça ne change pas grand chose. J'ai remarqué une fois qu'il était resté bloqué en écran bleu avec ventilateur à fond, comme si le processeur s'était emballé. Je l'ai redémarré sur ce coup là.

Ma soeur qui a le même ordi, acheté en même temps a eu des problèmes d'écran mais je ne pense pas que ce soit lié. 

Avez vous une idée de ce que c'est? Est-ce connu comme problème? Y a t'il une solution avant qu'il ne rende l'âme? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour
+1 pour la place sur le disque dur 
Réparation disque dur effectuée?
Passer un coup d aspirateur sur les buses arrières , haut et bas ,car la machine doit être prit en poussière ( elle a 4 ans )
 l imac 1,9 isight que j ai eu comme vous a rendu l âme , carte mère et écran hs ( ligne verticale) il a été changer gracieusement par apple (apple care , âpres 2 changement cm et carte mère) pour l imac alu que je possède actuellement 
Si le dépoussiérage  ne donne rien , la cm est en train de rendre l âme


----------

